
The Censorious Age - ironchief
http://www.rationaloptimist.com/blog/the-censorious-age/
======
forkLding
Author uses Cultural Revolution as an allegory but that is such a hyper-
exaggeration that you can't compare the two, Cultural Revolution was more a
civil war of randomness and a descending into anarchy that went crazier than
expected:

"As revolutionaries dismantled ruling government and party organizations all
over the country, it was no longer clear who truly believed in Mao's
revolutionary vision and who was opportunistically riding the waves of chaos
for their own gain"

It might have started as purging in the 1960s but fast descended into
infighting at all levels that stopped the economy and industry. People started
with revolutionary purposes but then ended up fighting each other for random
reasons.

Barnouin and Yu summarized the Cultural Revolution as "a political movement
that produced unprecedented social divisions, mass mobilization, hysteria,
upheavals, arbitrary cruelty, torture, killings, and even civil war"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_Revolution](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_Revolution)

A better allegory as hinted would have been the Islamic revolution in Iran
because it started off non-violent but called for thought to be focussed
around one idea.

------
kilo_bravo_3
"Millions dead in a decade-long reign of terror" = "You are not allowed to say
bigoted things on our platform"

hmm...

This is just more fuel in the tank of the engine that pushes the idea in my
mind that libertarians are just bigots who flock to the ideology because they
think it excuses their positions under the guise of freedom.

Also, labelling free-market rationally acting rational actors voluntarily
freely associating with each other to distance themselves from bigots
"censorship" degrades and demeans actual, real, censorship to such a degree
that the word loses all meaning and the legacies of actual, real, victims of
censorship are trod upon.

